# LCT StormForce engine



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I posted on the Snow Removal Forum and I got good advice, but this seems to be more of a technical issue with the engine. My 136 cc snow blower eats sparkplugs. I have changed them 5 times in the last 3 years. 3 times just this year. It has such trouble starting and when I do change the spark plug it is black. I got it started this morning by replacing the sparkplug and adding starter fluid spray. It started in one pull. I have already cleaned out the carburetor. When I do get it started, it runs great with full choke open, if I close it, the motor pulses. I doesn't have a throttle, it is set by the manufacturer. I added "Sea Foam" to the gasoline to help with the ethanol and I also noticed a crack in a rubber hose running from a silver shielded area with the letters OHV. I don't know much about engines but I'm doing the best I can. I will try and upload images.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The rubber they use these days on lawn and garden equipment is junk. Anything rubber made in China seems to fail in a year or two, and that includes tires and valve stems. Have to replace quite a few of those over the years. The hose you mention is a breather hose. It takes the crankcase vapors and directs them into the intake on a summer engine, or usually just to the atmosphere on a winter one. The crack shouldn't affect how the engine runs, but you may get a bit of oil buildup there over time as the oil vapor from the crankcase escapes there. You can replace them if you want. If the engine is still under warranty, get it done by a dealer under warranty (make sure its covered first). If its not under warranty, then just buy the hose and install it yourself. It just pushes into the housing. Nothing fancy, not hard to change. The engine numbers are etched into the block on the engine and are quite long (something like 20 digits sometimes). Make sure you get all of them. You can look up the parts here if you want: http://www.lctllc.com/service_parts_catalog/

As for your plug issues, it sounds like your engine is running too rich. You say it runs good with the choke open and pulses with the choke closed. Sounds like you might have that backwards. When the choke is open, the plate is in line with the air coming into the carb and not blocking it at all. That's the normal running position. With the choke closed, the plate is perpendicular to the air coming in and blocks off most of the carb inlet, forcing the engine to draw more fuel. That's the usual cold start position. Generally on those engines, turning the choke knob clockwise closes the choke for cold starting and turning it counter-clockwise opens the choke for running. If the engine is surging with the choke in the run position (open), then the carb is either still dirty or defective. The carbs on Chinese built engines are very susceptible to varnish and corrosion from moisture. I've seen MTD engines that were left with fuel in for one summer that needed new carbs because no amount of soaking could get them to run right again. I've cleaned over 1,000 carbs in my day, and these new ones are a real bugger to get running right after a varnish or corrosion event. Sometimes its just cheaper for me to replace them instead of wasting time trying to get them clean. You may end up having to go that route if something got stuck in the idle ports and doesn't dissolve in carb cleaner. Happens from time to time. A grain of sand or flake of metal for instance won't dissolve in cleaner and may be trapped somewhere that air pressure can't dislodge.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I went out today. I photographed the choke knob. It is in the same position I ran it in. The knob will turn 90 degrees to the right which I think Country Boy is telling me would be the starting position. The tip of the knob is pointing down, it is hard to tell.
The second picture is the spark plug I took out after I couldn't start it and changed it to a new one. Looks likes it in good condition. 

I confused.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

You also might try changing the brand of spark plug. I've had problems with one brand over another in my Bobcat. Had one new set only ran 11 hours. All new spark plugs aren't necessarily good just because they're new. It's something cheap you might try. Good luck...


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I tried a few different, but went back to factory recommended when I wasn't getting results.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, so if the current position of the choke knob in your pic is where you ran it, does it run smoothly there? The position 90° to the right (clockwise) is most certainly the starting position (choke on). It should gasp and try to choke off and blow black smoke when you turn it to that position while running.

When you take a plug out due to it not starting, are the plugs wet with unburnt fuel or completely dry? If they are wet, then the plugs aren't firing well, the fuel is bad, or there is a problem causing low compression in the engine. If it is dry, then you aren't getting enough fuel to the engine to start it cold. How many times do you push the primer button? With the LCT engines we are currently selling, I turn on the choke, turn the stop switch to RUN, prime the engine three times and then pull it. They usually start in 1-2 pulls.

This image might help me be clear on the choke thing:


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I added a new picture. It is the reverse of your picture.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I ran it again today. Couldn't start it with out using starter fluid. It ran out of gas, but started again. As I finished today, while the engine was still warm I shut off the fuel. I also noticed that if I moved it out of the choke position, it pulsated but when I engaged the wheels or throw, it seemed to stop. I'm hoping that shutting off the fuel switch might help tomorrow....more snow.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

Those of you who are checking this for some sort of answer to the problem, I think I solved the problem. I haven't been shutting the fuel line down after use. I have to store it outside, so the line freezes. The black sparkplug is caused by me not turning the choke down. I'm fairly certain that we can chalk these problem up to "USER ERROR". Thanks for any help.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad you figured things out. I know machines each have their quirks. Thanks for the results.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Had one of these engines today that has been randomly surging and dying on the customer since he bought it this winter. Finally traced it to a bad fuel tank cap. The cap wouldn't always vent, so it would sometimes build up a vacuum in the tank and not let the fuel flow out the bottom. Replaced the cap and it seems to be working now. I thought that the last time it was in, though, so hopefully I'm right this time!


Glad to hear you got it going good!


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

I also noticed also that if I prime it more than one, it floods. I used it today. I used the prime once pulled 4 times and it started.


----------

